# Wild pigs



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Watching the Discovery channel, and they have a wild pig/boar documentary in Georgia/Texas. I had no idea they were that mean. They said they are being overrun by them. They are averaging from 400 to 1000 lb. Wow. 

Nice dog hunting scenes. They had one pig that had killed 12 dogs. They finally got him. It's amazing that these pigs are so aggressive.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Watching the Discovery channel, and they have a wild pig/boar documentary in Georgia/Texas. I had no idea they were that mean. They said they are being overrun by them. They are averaging from 400 to 1000 lb. Wow.
> 
> Nice dog hunting scenes. They had one pig that had killed 12 dogs. They finally got him. It's amazing that these pigs are so aggressive.


I'd really like to go hog hunting!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

When I was a kid I got bit in the thigh by a sow with piglets she gave me a big old purple welt I'd say she was mean:lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Its the eurasion hog that they introduced into the wild population that gave them the size and aggression. Part of what has become a huge problem was man made.

Terrasita


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

They are very territorial and very aggresive - not something that you would want to mess with. It will make you appriciate how a 45 to 60 pound pit bull can take one of these monsters down.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The program is on again now. Saw it earlier and saw it some time back but it's very interesting. It has a fair amount of dog work in it. 
One of the major problems is aholes capturing and turning loose wild hogs in areas they weren't in before.
Missouri has alsway had the Razorbacks but these hogs are getting larger.
My son does a lot of camping here and he has been told he can shoot on sight any wild/feral hogs he runs across. 
He's one heck of a shot with his 1911.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Its the eurasion hog that they introduced into the wild population that gave them the size and aggression. Part of what has become a huge problem was man made.
> 
> Terrasita


Is this the same as the Russian Wild Boar that they were discussing in the show as far as aggression and size? 

I dunno....but after just watching it, I am planning a trip to California to visit Don. That is all it took for me. It was an interesting show.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, I think so. Somehow, by introducing them, they produced some sort of hog mutant. Its been awhile since I've seen it. 

T


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yep, I think so. Somehow, by introducing them, they produced some sort of hog mutant. Its been awhile since I've seen it.
> 
> T


They definitely were aggressive bassads....I will stand behind Don....LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They commented on loosing 11-12 dogs to this one hog. Said It could really use it's teeth on a dog. One man also commented that someone in the area had gone to Europe and brought back a few hogs and they thought he turned them loose in that area.
They finally got the dog killer and he thought it may have been pure Russian boar.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I never cease to be amazed at the whole new level of stupid that people that people can rise to. 

Turning loose feral boar! Stupid


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'd really like to go hog hunting!


Um, I believe I mentioned a November slaughter fest.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Steven Lepic said:


> Um, I believe I mentioned a November slaughter fest.


For the guys that love boar hunting - Should stop cowering behind their dogs! 

Go get 'em mighty hunters


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, hog hunting can be exiting. In Georgia a few years ago I shot a 250 lb sow with my bow. She was with a group of about 15 others. I gave her a half hour then started tracking her right at dark. I found the lot of them waiting for me in chest high grass.  I never ran so fast, and climbed a post oak so quick in my life! You know your s**t is weak when your feet are tingling as you run like hell and your feet never seem to touch the ground. 

My hunting partner found me clinging to this little oak and laughed his ass off. We tracked her again and found my arrow. It appeared she had reached back and pulled it out with her teeth. Nasty critters. Once we hit the swamp we lost the trail. I HATE leaving a wounded animal in the woods but was almost glad we lost the trail cause it was pitch black, wet, and mosquito city in there. Worst thing was...there were no climbable trees!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea, hog hunting can be exiting. In Georgia a few years ago I shot a 250 lb sow with my bow. She was with a group of about 15 others. I gave her a half hour then started tracking her right at dark. I found the lot of them waiting for me in chest high grass. I never ran so fast, and climbed a post oak so quick in my life! You know your s**t is weak when your feet are tingling as you run like hell and your feet never seem to touch the ground.
> 
> My hunting partner found me clinging to this little oak and laughed his ass off. We tracked her again and found my arrow. It appeared she had reached back and pulled it out with her teeth. Nasty critters. Once we hit the swamp we lost the trail. I HATE leaving a wounded animal in the woods but was almost glad we lost the trail cause it was pitch black, wet, and mosquito city in there. Worst thing was...there were no climbable trees!


so the rest stuck around to defend the injured hog? i would of hauled ass too! hog hunting does sound exciting ... i might have to take a road trip somewhere to check this out! i need a gun and like 50 dogs though! lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i need a gun and like 50 dogs though! lol


50 dogs maybe....but only a few good Airedales....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You guys have no idea. Especially Shane. I have taken guy like Shane out before and I use two dogs. Once the guy with me wanted to go up and roust a bunchn of hogs we knew were in the heavy brush. I told hi no way and sent the two dogs up there. I told him with that many hogs, they will come after the two dogs and the dogs will come back to us. I told him to get ready. We heard the dogs raising hell with them and here they came with 20 to 30 hogs on their heels. I head shot the first one with a 44 mag at about 30 yds and he never fired. I turned around and say him way down the mountain running for all he was worth. I never let him live that down.

The problem with using dogs like this is that they tend to get themselves in way over their head many times. If your afraid to get into the middle of the fracass with a pistol(rifles are worthless in the heavy brush and when your in the middle of the war zone and shots are usually 5' to 10 ft.), you shouldn't hunt with dogs because they won't live long. The first ones to die are always the best dogs.
A couple of years ago, a friend of mine took a gal out so she could kill a bear. She gut shot it and really pissed it off. The bear came down the tree into the middle of his hound and was cleaning house. My friend waded into the middle of the fight with a lever action 30/30. In the excitement, he short stroke it and the gun jambed. The bear grabbed him about that time and cleaned his clock. Luckily hois brother was there also and killed the bear. A helicopter picked him up and took him to the hospital. He was in bad shape but the biggest problem they had was massive infection. Bears will pop a bloated animal that has been dead for a long time and start dining. Hogs are pretty much the same way. That is one example of why you don't take a long gun into close quarters.

Also, the wild hogs didn't really add size to the feral hogs. Feral hogs are domestics gone wild and domestics were bred for size and meat. The Russians added a lot of run because they are built to run. They added fight. Feral hogs can put up a great fight also but, they back into the brush to do it normally. Some of the pure and interbred Russian stock will fight going cross country.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

You don't want to use that many dogos when hunting hogs cause you end up with the dogos each going out and catching their own hog, and unless there are a bunch of people to go off in different directions to go help out the dogos, you could end up with a lot of dead dogos. Therefore, the majority of people thunt with dogos willuse a couple of curs to bay up the hog and then one or two dogos to catch and hold while the hunter goes in and dispatches the hog with a knife, monteria criollo style, dogo hunters don't kill the hogs with a gun usually, only knife.It IS very dangerous for both human and dogo, and both rely on one another for safety...the hunter must entrust that the dogo will hold onto the hog till he can stick it and kill it, and the dogo must entrust in his master that he will get to the fight as soon as possible to dispatch the hog.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> You guys have no idea. Especially Shane. I have taken guy like Shane out before and I use two dogs. Once the guy with me wanted to go up and roust a bunchn of hogs we knew were in the heavy brush. I told hi no way and sent the two dogs up there. I told him with that many hogs, they will come after the two dogs and the dogs will come back to us. I told him to get ready. We heard the dogs raising hell with them and here they came with 20 to 30 hogs on their heels. I head shot the first one with a 44 mag at about 30 yds and he never fired. I turned around and say him way down the mountain running for all he was worth. I never let him live that down.
> 
> The problem with using dogs like this is that they tend to get themselves in way over their head many times. If your afraid to get into the middle of the fracass with a pistol(rifles are worthless in the heavy brush and when your in the middle of the war zone and shots are usually 5' to 10 ft.), you shouldn't hunt with dogs because they won't live long. The first ones to die are always the best dogs.
> A couple of years ago, a friend of mine took a gal out so she could kill a bear. She gut shot it and really pissed it off. The bear came down the tree into the middle of his hound and was cleaning house. My friend waded into the middle of the fight with a lever action 30/30. In the excitement, he short stroke it and the gun jambed. The bear grabbed him about that time and cleaned his clock. Luckily hois brother was there also and killed the bear. A helicopter picked him up and took him to the hospital. He was in bad shape but the biggest problem they had was massive infection. Bears will pop a bloated animal that has been dead for a long time and start dining. Hogs are pretty much the same way. That is one example of why you don't take a long gun into close quarters.
> ...


Guys Like Me - you don't know me or anything about me! You should not talk about what you don't know! It shows your ignorance! 

Secondly my comment was mostly tongue and cheek.

But if you want to push the point - Don you proved my point - You would not got into the brush so you sent your dogs! 

That is what I was referring to. Guys having no problem serving their dogs up and putting them in harms way so they can sit back ambush hogs.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Howard, I would have ran like hell too!

Don, I ashamed to say but I probably would have ran haha. The best place to shoot a bear is in the neck. Remember that big ass Alaskan bear that they finally killed several years back? I believe they said he was walking around with like 7 slugs in him, and had killed and ate several hunters. I believe they said he could almost look into a two story house window when stood up.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Guys Like Me - you don't know me or anything about me! You should not talk about what you don't know! It shows your ignorance!
> 
> Secondly my comment was mostly tongue and cheek.
> 
> ...


My comments were tongue and cheek also Shane. You obviously have never hunted over dogs but you seem to have something to say. And yes, I sent the dogs in because they are faster than hogs and just draw them out. I haven't met anyone that will crawl into the brush with 30 hogs. Besides, I have run myself. When the hogs that the dogs draw out are all 200lbs and up and number about 20 , you best try to keep up with the dogs because shooting one does not deter the older ones loke it does the less mature ones. You seemed to miss the point that when you hunt with dogs and they get in a jamb, you better have enough starch to get in and save the dogs. I have had hogs shake the dogs loose and come straight after me. One time a hogs head landed on my foot. He was coming for me and was so close the shot burned a lot of the hair on the back of his neck. Girl friend was wigging totally out down on the road and whar scared me is that she had a gun. One other time the dogs had hold of a bad boar, which is now on the wall, and there was blood everywhere. I have my 44 in my hand as I am pushing through the bush and the girl friend is somewhere behind me yelling," I am cocking my gun!! I am cocking my gun!!!" Scared me more than any hog since I was between her and the hog. I knew that was a bad hog because as I am running down the mountain, I saw three dogs doing somersaults 8' in the air. Keep in mind. We weren't even hunting, we just took the dogs for a walk in the mountains....but many walks ended up this way so we carried guns.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Howard, I would have ran like hell too!
> 
> Don, I ashamed to say but I probably would have ran haha. The best place to shoot a bear is in the neck. Remember that big ass Alaskan bear that they finally killed several years back? I believe they said he was walking around with like 7 slugs in him, and had killed and ate several hunters. I believe they said he could almost look into a two story house window when stood up.


Like I told Shane, I have run also. What is exciting is animals are totally unpredictable. You got to be ready for anything.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've seen that show a couple of times. Pretty interesting stuff.
I have two bulldogs that I would love to test on some hogs.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Yup mean and VERY destructive, razor blades hanging out of their mouth. Very big problem in the south....they are everywhere!

Lol @ howard funny stuff.

Fyi there are hunters who will take ya along for the ride if someone were interested esp if you're interested in trying your dogs. I had a couple of mine tested on a stocked range back in the day... But never went for the full enchilada.

Don, can you explain how exactly it is that you use your dogs. I am more familiar with the "bulldog" style as maureen state. Couple dogs that will actually catch and hold a hold to keep the man safe un approach after its been located and bayed by the curs. I'm not sure do you use your dogs as catchdogs or baydogs or some other way? Very curious as I never heard of sending bulldogs in so they could be chased out? 

T


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> ... I head shot the first one with a 44 mag at about 30 yds and he never fired. I turned around and say him way down the mountain running for all he was worth. I never let him live that down.
> .



For me it was bow season only so I was sans firearm while hunting deer. I found out quick how much my bow slowed me down so I discarded it and had to find it later. Tracking a wounded hog w/o a gun rises the ol pucker factor....especially when you're not sure it's dead, with a group, in the dark, and in close quarters with no climbable trees.

My hunting partner has been a woodsman since he could walk. He's part Blackfoot indian, and he's a SWAT guy with one confirmed....even HE was feeling hinky during the track. I wasn't so much looking for blood as I was looking for an escape route or tree more than 5 inches around.8-[


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> Yup mean and VERY destructive, razor blades hanging out of their mouth. Very big problem in the south....they are everywhere!
> 
> Lol @ howard funny stuff. T


After downing a couple quivering shots of Jack it was....My friend still talks about finding me in that tree hanging like a chimp.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Lol, I can see it being not funny at all when its happeneing but... After the body stops quiverng and twitching and you can relax again... Really funny for years to come! Lol


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Was on the St. Johns River with another friend of mine. We were in his airboat cause mine had a carb issue. He's a crazy driver, he's been operating airboats since his feet could touch the gas pedal. One early evening he spots a little boar running across a flat..he stomps on the gas and we start running dry (No Water) chasing this critter.

We're doing about 25 mph and just when it looks like he's going to run the thing over, he jumps out of the driver seat, onto the front deck, then somehow grabbed the varmint by the back legs and throws him into the boat. He then jumps up into his seat while I'm all but climbing the prop cage. All this is happening while the boat is pilotless and moving towards an oak hammock.

My friend gets back in control of the boat while 100 pounds of pissed off pig is trying to eat his rudder controls and fuel lines. All I can hear is his maniacal laughing while I'm screaming like a little girl. Needless to say...I fixed my boat the next day so I can drive like a sane human being. Airboats have no brakes ya know.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wild boars are hunted with terriers (Jagd usually) in Europe but I don't think "tailing" a boar would be all that much fun...........Exciting maybe, but not fun. :-o :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

When he asked me if I wanted to try the next one I almost sucker punched him. I don't know what was worse...the angry pig, or the boat at speed with no driver. He could have at least warned me but, nooooo!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Saw the same program and it was interesting!


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a good video of a Bull Terrier working pigs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUUwLR_-hTA


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Looks like my neck of the woods. Nice swamp buggy.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Seriously yummy!


----------



## Rox Brummer (Jul 7, 2009)

I am in South Africa and Warthogs and Bushpigs can really do damage to a dog if they get hold of them. We dont use our dogs to flush pigs, but only on blood spoor if something is wounded, but Hell hath no fury like a wounded pig. My GSP is too clumsy, so he is never ever used on a pig. He isnt quick enough. My Weimaraner and my husbands Blue Tick x Fox Terrier are good with pigs; fast enough to catch up with a running pig quickly and agile enough to get out of the way of the tusks when they bay it.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

We have a fair few feral pigs here as well. They were introduced by man to Australia and so they do destroy our natural ecosystem. They can get pretty big as well. Most males can get up to 115kgs (250 lbs) and have been recorded at over 175kgs (385 lbs). They estimate there is anything from 4-30 million of them in the wild here.
In New Zealand they are commonly caught at over 200kgs (440 lbs).
Not only do we have feral pigs but we have feral horses, donkeys, goats, dogs, cats, camels, foxes rabbits, Deers and water Buffalos. 
As Australia is an Island and so has a very unique ecosystem, people are encouraged to hunt these ferals all they like. Even the Greenies want them all dead.


----------



## Shawn Killeleagh (Mar 1, 2010)

Rox Brummer said:


> I am in South Africa and Warthogs and Bushpigs can really do damage to a dog if they get hold of them. We dont use our dogs to flush pigs, but only on blood spoor if something is wounded, but Hell hath no fury like a wounded pig. My GSP is too clumsy, so he is never ever used on a pig. He isnt quick enough. My Weimaraner and my husbands Blue Tick x Fox Terrier are good with pigs; fast enough to catch up with a running pig quickly and agile enough to get out of the way of the tusks when they bay it.


Are Boerboels used for pig hunting there?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Seriously yummy!



That's a fair amount of cleaning to do right there. Too much for me. A couple is all I can stand in one sitting.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My wife's cousin lives in East Central Illinois. Every year we exchange hunts. Last year he wanted to kill a pig with his bow so I set it up with a friend of mine who owns a couple hundred acres of orange trees that are getting destroyed by the hogs.

I heard the bow shot from my perch about 75 yards away. Nice medium sized Cinnamon colored boar.....










Then, 10 minutes later a muzzle loader shot....










Needles to say...he was happier than a pig in Sh**.

I get to hunt the monster bucks with him, and shoot coyotes, dove, quail. Bowfishing is next on the list this year along with deer. He's coming down in October for a deer hunt and some offshore fishing. It's one of the few things I look forward to every year. He can have all the damn pigs he wants!


----------



## Rox Brummer (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont know of anyone using Boerboels to hunt at all. Most people here use Blueticks, GSPs, and various long-legged terriers. There is the odd Weimaraner and Foxhound around too, but all are generally used for following up on wounded animals rather than actively hunting them. I am fairly sure it is against the law in SA. There are guys using packs of mixed hounds/HPRs to hunt Leopard in Zimbabwe, where it is legal.


----------



## Tony McCallum (May 26, 2009)

I am in Australia, but I do use my Boerboel to hunt pigs.
She is very powerful and fast, can stop big boars on her own.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Tony McCallum said:


> I am in Australia, but I do use my Boerboel to hunt pigs.
> She is very powerful and fast, can stop big boars on her own.


How many feral pigs are up your way Tony? We dont get too many here in SA, it seems they prefer the weather in NSW and QLD.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Howard, I grew up in east central Illinois. I am amazed at how small deer are everywhere else. However, the **** were always bigger in Indiana.

Hunting was pretty big where I grew up. He looks like someone from back home.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

One of my neighbors in TX boar hunts and raises some kind of pit cross for hunting w/. He said if one of his pits ever got out and got on my property, just to go ahead and shoot it. (well might be hard since I don't own a gun). He breeds his so they hold on and don't let go no matter what.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Howard, I grew up in east central Illinois. I am amazed at how small deer are everywhere else. However, the **** were always bigger in Indiana.
> 
> Hunting was pretty big where I grew up. He looks like someone from back home.



He lives in Flat Rock now. He was in Robinson which is about 30 miles East of Olney, Illinois. Last year I saw a Doe that went easily over 200 lbs; and on the last evening a big racked boy that was pushing 300lbs or better. It's wide open up there so it amazes me how you can hit a deer with a vehicle. On our way back to the house he failed to see 5 does and we almost waffled one of them.

I've yet to see bigger ***** than the ones that hang around the intercoastal waterway around here though. They get huge feeding on Fido's food the well to do leave out all the time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> He lives in Flat Rock now. He was in Robinson which is about 30 miles East of Olney, Illinois. Last year I saw a Doe that went easily over 200 lbs; and on the last evening a big racked boy that was pushing 300lbs or better. It's wide open up there so it amazes me how you can hit a deer with a vehicle. On our way back to the house he failed to see 5 does and we almost waffled one of them.
> 
> I've yet to see bigger ***** than the ones that hang around the intercoastal waterway around here though. They get huge feeding on Fido's food the well to do leave out all the time.



"Olney Illinois" :-o
I'll bet he doesn't go hunting any white squirrels. :grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> For the guys that love boar hunting - Should stop cowering behind their dogs!
> 
> Go get 'em mighty hunters


I fail to understand your comments.

Dogs were bred to hunt and protect man. The best don't often survive (Don's post). Of course they don't - they give their life to fight. - they were bred for it.

Just as so many service dogs, army, police, etc. give their life for humans.

Have you any idea what wild boars cost the farmers per year????

Or if a police dog gets shot or injured in stopping a criminal? You wouldn't agree???


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> "Olney Illinois" :-o
> I'll bet he doesn't go hunting any white squirrels. :grin:


 LMAO! Did you google em? The white squirrels are their claim to fame. If you even accidentally run one over they rake you over the coals! My wife's kin lives up there and they treat them damn things like gold.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

White squirrels??? tell me about them.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> White squirrels??? tell me about them.


http://www.ci.olney.il.us/Visitors/WhiteSquirrel.htm


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard, you live and learn.

Thank you.


----------



## Tony McCallum (May 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> How many feral pigs are up your way Tony? We dont get too many here in SA, it seems they prefer the weather in NSW and QLD.


Gday Chris, we have plenty in the hills around here. They can stay hidden in the rougher steep country, we catch a few on my place every week without affecting the population much at all.

Tony


----------

